# Honda Trikes on the Ranch



## XJ Monk (Oct 27, 2008)

During this last high gasoline price scam I had to find a better way to work the ranch instead of using a Jeep Cherokee with a small trailer. I could not see the point of using the high priced four wheelers that cost as much as a truck so I researched a cheap way and then found the old Honda Three wheelers.
Yep, they were banned as they could be dangerous in the wrong hands, but in the right hands, what a valuable tool.
They are relatively cheap, have real Honda engines and are real easy to work on if you have to.
I built a small trailer for it and I use this little 1980 185 every day. Since I use it at 6500 ft. altitude, I have used it to keep my quarter mile road open with fairly deep snow. Its like a tractor and I liked it so much I bought another one.
I don't "move the snow", but I do pack it down so conventional vehicles can ride the ice rails into my rural place.
I honestly don't know how I ever worked this place without them. Any one else here use em?
This is a picture of my machines before the big snows, and that is my back yard...

View attachment 57


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

My neighbour across the street has a pair of the Honda Trikes as well. We have gone out camping / trikin' a few times - what a hoot! When I was still too young to know better, I used to ride a Yamaha Trike - I could make that thing do stuff that no-one without a helmet should have even attempted .. I am lucky to still be alive (according to all the reports) ... just as I am lucky to be alive for riding my bicycle without a helmet (trails, roads, highways, etc) .. 

I guess I had bad parents - they never made me stay inside and play games where it was safe - they told me to go outside and play on the mountains, in the streams - up the cliffs and down the valley's .. made me ride my bicycle to school (1/2hr ride each way), let me downhill ski without a helmet ..


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

You ever do a wheelie on the trike?


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I have a Honda Big Red 4 wheeler that is as old as I am ^_^ but it still gets the job done, honda makes a darn nice engine, all i've ever done is routine maintenance & it runs like a champ.


----------

